# Slippery Elm



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello, Has anyone out there tried slippery elm to help their IBS? I just bought some and wondered if it worked for anyone?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have not tried it, however im sure someone posted on here a while ago about it,kathleen is helpful for finding out things so perhaps she can give you a link about it.. good luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you use the search function you will find a fair number of people that have had some success with slipery elm.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=465&tab=HC has some info that indicates it might have some effect on the GI tract, but there really isn't much in the way of clinical trials to back any of that up.


----------



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you - will let you know if it works at all.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

did this work for you?


----------



## 14314 (Jun 26, 2005)

I take slippery elm from time to time for a couple of weeks at a go. It "seems" to help particularly if things are bad bloating and gas wise. Worth trying it


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Received a bottle of Slippery Elm but never tried it!!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I tried Slippery Elm about 10 years ago. I had really bad pain and someone gave it to me to try It helped a bitKaren


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

There used to be slippery elm cough lozenges... I assume this is a different kind of slippery elm? Probably at health food stores?Thanx


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Question, all [and also posted on the main forum; if that is wrong, I apologize in advance...just seems to be less traffic here.] I looked at the slippery elm. It is a demulcent. I have heard some describe it as 'soothing' for the bowels. Including for D.But when I look on the bottle, it seems to be a laxative...and I wouldn't think that would be 'soothing' for D! :-0 Can anyone explain? [Is it 'soothing' in lower dosages, for instance?]thanks in advance!


----------



## 23551 (May 1, 2006)

HiI started taking Slippery Elm a couple of days ago and the pain has eased a lot,Slippery Elm is siutable for diarrhea or constipation and soothes inflamed testinal track,there are no side effects so is quite safe to take,no harm in trying is there.Good Luck


----------



## 21013 (Feb 6, 2006)

That was really interesting, thanks, can I just ask were you taking the tablets or the powder drink?


----------

